# Yay, I have a new website!



## Efergoh (May 3, 2007)

I should have done this a long time ago...

Nothing really fancy, pretty basic. Any tips, tricks, input or feeback would be appreciated...


http://www.amhphotography.com


----------



## motcon (May 3, 2007)

my first impression is that i don't much care for the fact that i have to click my back arrow in my browser after i click on a photo to see it full size.

there are a number of ways that you can make that portion of it more user friendly, the easiest of which is to make a page for each photo and have a 'back' button on it. another option is using simple javascript to have the photo appear in a pop up window. yet another option is to have the html point to a new window which leaves the main portfolio open at the same time.

i like the overall feel of the site and it is straight forward as far as navigation is concerned.

welcome to the world of domain ownership and web presence


----------



## Efergoh (May 3, 2007)

motcon said:


> my first impression is that i don't much care for the fact that i have to click my back arrow in my browser after i click on a photo to see it full size.



I considered that, but I don't think I want to have a separate page for each photo, as I intend to rotate new photos in and take old ones out from time to time. I do not know how to force links to open in a new window. I am fairly comfortable in HTML...I'm using Dreamweaver MX if that helps.


----------



## motcon (May 3, 2007)

easily done. for example, make the hyperlink of your first portrait image as such:


<a target="_blank" href="http://www.amhphotography.com/portrait/carrie1.jpg">

the 'target' as '_blank' will force open a new page.


----------



## Efergoh (May 3, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## motcon (May 3, 2007)

Efergoh said:


> Thank you!



my pleasure.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (May 3, 2007)

A few quick observations:

1.  Since this is a photography site... have some photographs on the home page!  Otherwise there is nothing about your home page to draw the reader in.

Ditto for the "Portfolio" page.  Maybe have a thumbnail under each link... otherwise the page is just kind of sitting there.

2.  I will preach this until I die... do not use reverse type (white font on a black background).  It is simply too hard for many people to read.  I generally will click away immediately from sites that have this.  I'm not a big fan of red on black either.

3.  I would have a bit longer introduction on your home page.  "...I will create photographs you and your family will cherish for generations to come" sounds a little cliched.  Tell more about what specific services you can provide to your customers... and why you are the person to provide these services.


----------



## Efergoh (May 3, 2007)

Thanks, Jim. I'll get on that.


----------



## brighteyesphotos (May 3, 2007)

I like the work you've done on it since you first shared it with me. I love the picture on the home page. Then again, I'm a bit biased.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (May 4, 2007)

Much better!

Now my eyes don't go all googly when I open your home page.


----------



## elsaspet (May 4, 2007)

I think photography sites should be really really visual.  Each page of text needs to have at least one great photo too.
And stay away from the gray background too.  Gray is a horrible color, sales wise.  You want vibrant, or black.
Stack that site with photos!


----------



## mr e (May 4, 2007)

Well, first looking at your site I have to say it's very...bland, the layout and colors

For layout ideas I would recommend googling for "html templates" or something like that, and just browse their free or paid templates, not to buy, but just to get ideas of the layout of a basic website, then pick some you like and try and model their ideas

Color-wise, as elsaspet said, gray is bad, I would go for a brighter color, even white is a good choice. Then google for "color scheme", here's the first result, and play with some colors you like, I personally prefer the "Triad" option, as it gives you two similar colors, then two contrasting ones to use

I would also look into creating some sort of logo for your company

The way the gallery works is a no go for me, and probably most people, you should integrate the single images into your website, not just have links to the photos, you can say that's a lot of work, and it may be, but it still looks bad

Aside from that you have a good start, you have a consistent layout and navigation, which is definitely good thing, looking forward to seeing more


----------



## G-A (May 10, 2007)

Have visit your side.
You have good start up with studio images.
Web site itself is some how empty, does not reflect your work.
I hope to see more changes and I'm always respect time and effort
that devoted for improvements of individual web sites.

==
Wedding Photography


----------

